
Stop Trying to Reduce the Number of Complaints - dfabulich
https://redfin.engineering/stop-trying-to-reduce-the-number-of-complaints-cf5456284432
======
MBCook
This is a good article. It I don't understand the point of the title. Other
than the subhead it doesn't seem to be mentioned again.

Learned helplessness is a real nuisance that I seem to keep running into
wherever I go. It's the perfect term for something I was trying to describe
earlier today. Thanks.

~~~
dfabulich
(Author here.) The point of the article is that when people have learned
helplessness, they stop complaining.

That may seem like we're doing a good job of serving their needs ("no
complaints!") but in fact the complaints are missing because we're doing such
a terrible job that everyone has lost faith in us.

